# New body release- Daytona Prototype



## Gary McAllister (Mar 19, 2003)

New body release from McAllister Racing-

#297- 2014 Riley Daytona Prototype body- 1/10 for 190mm cars.

The latest Daytona Prototype body ready for the 2014 road racing season for the Rolex Sports Car Series. Realistic proportions to the actual race car. Super aerodynamic, with add-on rear spoiler and paint mask for windows and head lights. No detail decals included.

All McAllister Racing products are 100% made in the U.S.A.

Please support your local RC Dealer and ask for McAllister Racing by name.


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Nice looking body Gary. I for one would like to see a class like this take off.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

old_dude said:


> Nice looking body Gary. I for one would like to see a class like this take off.


Yes... mod touring!


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

old_dude said:


> Nice looking body Gary. I for one would like to see a class like this take off.





Lessen said:


> Yes... mod touring!


 
<cough> FOAM <cough>


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

old_dude said:


> Nice looking body Gary. I for one would like to see a class like this take off.


RWD TC with spoked Solaris hard premounts. (front: diff only, no belt)


----------

